# Overnight stopover



## 1943 (May 28, 2008)

Does anyone out there know of a place to stopover around Newark/Lincoln? I'll be on the way to Louth from Kent and have to be there around 8AM.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Where*

I have sent you a PM


----------

